# Out for a hike



## Sugarplum (Jan 7, 2015)

Went for a hike today and snapped a few photos

Lunis (black and white) and jasper(brown) love going hiking!! 

My beautiful girl


Kept trying to get jasper up there but he is too much of a scaredy cat :redface: meanwhile 10 year old girl jumped right up there

She will follow me anywhere... Like across this giant log 10 ft over the ground that I decided to cross silly girl



Oops I closed my eyes maybe try again?


Oh oh my lips stuck maybe try another?



Oh my gosh we just can't get this right 



Yay we did it! Don't we look so cute


That's all for now


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## callmaker60 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll bet they took a nice nap, when you all got back.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

looks like you all had fun  i love jaspers pointy ears, beautiful dogs. they look like a good pair!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

2 cuties. I love that last one.


----------



## Sugarplum (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you  
We go hiking several times a week so they're pretty used to going but lunis is definitely sleepy If I have time to get in a 4th day of the week lol


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

I love the picnic table pics.


----------



## Sugarplum (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you  they're actually old pieces of the bridges stacked up when they replaced them and the dogs were climbing all over them so i decided to make them sit for photos lol since that was the only thing jasper would willingly climb on that didn't end up with him giving me the "what are you doing to me?" Face lol

I at least got him to sit on the log today yay improvement!! Lol


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Those are some cool dogs you have! BC mix? And maybe Thai Ridgeback mix or Dutch Shepherd mix?


----------



## Sugarplum (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you  lunis is actually Australian shepherd/ chow and jasper idk for sure lol the pound had him labeled as a lab mix but I think more bc he'd be "more adoptable" because labs are so popular I think he looks a lot like an Australian kelpie mix maybe some type of shepherd mixed in but idk

Eta: he does look somewhat like a Thai ridgeback but those are pretty pricy dogs so I doubt he is mixed with one... One of my dream dogs I will own some day lol


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

What beautiful dogs! 

Jasper screams Kelpie in those pictures. Especially the first one! 

I love Lunis' smile in all of them.


----------



## Sugarplum (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you  every time I see pictures of kelpies I always think "jasper" so I really think that's what he's at least mixed with.


----------

